# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Dự án nhờ xây

## emptyhb

Nhờ vài mối quan hệ, em được một bác ở trên này cho xem một cái bản vẽ chớp nhoáng trong vòng 30p

 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Các bác xem có ổn quá không  :Cool: 

Dự định dự án kéo dài trong vài tháng.



Hiện vật tư đã đủ, còn mỗi phần spindle là chưa quyết được. Bác nào có spindle giá rẻ phù hợp với máy này thì ưu đãi cho em thực hiện dự án này được không?  :Embarrassment: 

Tranh thủ post một số vật tư đã chuẩn bị:

*01. Vitme*
Dự định làm X: Ø20, bước 5mm, dài 880mm, hành trình 765mm, bước 5mm


Dự định làm Y: Ø20 dài 480mm hành trình 345mm, bước 5mm


Dự làm Z: Ø20 bước 5mm, dài 640mm, hành trình 520mm, bước 5mm


*02. Ray trượt*
Mai em update, giờ khuya rồi không đi lấy để chụp được

----------

anhxco

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy C giờ đang hót sao mờ lắm người làm thế nhở.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## blueocean

Hơ hơ, hàng bác ngon quá nhở! Nhìn hình vẽ này mà đúc được thì ngon nhỉ.

----------


## Tuanlm

> Nhờ vài mối quan hệ, em được một bác ở trên này cho xem một cái bản vẽ chớp nhoáng trong vòng 30p
> 
> 
> 
> Các bác xem có ổn quá không 
> 
> Dự định dự án kéo dài trong vài tháng.
> 
> 
> ...


Có bộ spindle của cụ Nam Ok. Mua cả năm rồi để...ngó . Động cơ Mitsu Ac Spindle 400w, 10.000v/p at 200hz ( đã test chạy ngon ở 300hz). Coreless Er20 hình như của Gẹc man ny. Bạn có nhu cầu thì pm, mình nợ hình, lát nữa gởi. 09 35 39 31 37. Tuấn.

----------


## itanium7000

Ồ thiết kế để đúc hả bác?

----------


## Khoa C3

Găm hàng long lanh vật vã quá, dân chơi chính hiệu rồi.
Hình như tay nào làm máy C cũng có máu chơi haha.

----------


## itanium7000

Bộ khung hành trình tương đương thế này nhưng kết cấu lắp ghép bằng lục giác chìm em đã thiết kế và gửi bản vẽ cho bên chế tạo. Gồm các công đoạn phay/cắt dây, nhiệt luyện, mài. Tổng trọng lượng phôi 450kg, giá chưa gồm tiền thép mà chỉ tiền chế tạo thôi là khoảng 30tr. Vậy là đắt hay rẻ hay là OK rồi các bác nhỉ.

Nếu đúc thì rẻ hơn không? Đúc chẳng kiếm được nơi nào nó làm cho, mặc dù đúc gang thì độ chống rung là hơn hẳn thép.

----------


## nhatson

đúc thì trên sì gòn, bên chỗ q6 em thấy làm nhiều
trước em có đúc gang để làm bàn T nhưng mà biến dạng kinh hoàng  :Frown: 

b.r

----------


## blueocean

Cái thiết kế trên ko biêt bác đã chốt chưa? Em có vài ý kiến đóng góp sau khi mới làm máy C :Smile:

----------


## emptyhb

> Cái thiết kế trên ko biêt bác đã chốt chưa? Em có vài ý kiến đóng góp sau khi mới làm máy C


Bác Hải cứ góp ý đi, có nhiều góp ý thì nó càng hoàn thiện chứ sao. Bản vẽ này vẫn có thể thay đổi chút cũng được. Về trục Z thì nó có sẵn  :Smile:  chỉ việc gia công lại ít thôi các bác ạ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## itanium7000

> Cái thiết kế trên ko biêt bác đã chốt chưa? Em có vài ý kiến đóng góp sau khi mới làm máy C


Thiết kế trên em thấy mới chỉ sơ khai để gá thử những đồ có sẵn như vitme, rail trượt thôi chứ đã mất công làm máy thì còn phương án chắn bụi, hệ thống quét phoi (phoi chứ không phải phôi nha), thoát phoi, tưới nguội, cấp thoát nước, chống rơi tự do spindle nếu chơi spindle hạng nặng v.v...

----------


## emptyhb

> Có bộ spindle của cụ Nam Ok. Mua cả năm rồi để...ngó . Động cơ Mitsu Ac Spindle 400w, 10.000v/p at 200hz ( đã test chạy ngon ở 300hz). Coreless Er20 hình như của Gẹc man ny. Bạn có nhu cầu thì pm, mình nợ hình, lát nữa gởi. 09 35 39 31 37. Tuấn.


Bộ này em có biết bác ơi, nó hơi cồng kềnh, có gì em sẽ liên lạc bác sau. Cảm ơn bác nhiều!

----------


## nhatson

bộ này phải dùng vit me duod nut mới xứng đáng

b.r

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

> bộ này phải dùng vit me duod nut mới xứng đáng
> 
> b.r


Ô hô, sáng nay em vừa đặt bác im_atntc mấy cái vitme trong đó có cái NSK double nut phi 25 bước 5 cấp chính xác C2 về để kéo lên kéo xuống cái bệ spindle BT30.

----------


## blueocean

Mấy ý góp đây từ khuyết điểm của con máy em rút ra và cái hướng dự tính khắc phục của e (nhưng em chưa có làm nên chưa biết đúng hay sai)
- Về cái đế của bác là đúc hay thế nào nhưng em nghĩ bác làm cho nó có 4 hay 6 cái chân bè ra, khoan lỗ để bắt vít vào khung đỡ phía dưới cho tăng khối lượng. Máy em lúc cắt thì ko sao nhưng lúc chạy G0 tốc độ hay gia tốc cao là nó bị lắc qua lắc lại -> e nghĩ ko đủ khối lượng đế.
- Về phần bàn máy, e làm thì giống kiểu của bác là làm bàn gắn với ray luôn, nó sẽ dễ dàng đóng khung máng nước sau này, không cần phải làm cả một cái khung bự chác bao cả cái máy. Nhưng em nghĩ nếu úp ngược phần X lại cố định trên Y, rồi làm thêm bàn chạy ở trên thì máy nó cân bằng hơn, nhưng kiểu này bác phải tính và che chắn ray và vít me kỹ hơn.
- Về trụ Z bác nói có rồi nhưng em cũng góp ý tý. Sau này nếu e làm lại máy, chân trụ Z tiếp xúc với đế chỉ cần 2 hàng ốc 2 bên thôi, ở giữa em để trống bỏ motor vào cho nó gọn gàng giống máy chuyên nghiệp, vả lại e nghĩ sẽ dễ gia công phẳng và vuông mặt tiếp xúc đế và trụ hơn.

----------

anhxco, emptyhb, hungdn, itanium7000, nhatson

----------


## emptyhb

Không sửa được bài, em update cái spindle mới kiếm được do có vài mối quan hệ



Motor kéo sẽ là 1 con AC Servo 900w

----------


## itanium7000

> Không sửa được bài, em update cái spindle mới kiếm được do có vài mối quan hệ
> 
> 
> 
> Motor kéo sẽ là 1 con AC Servo 900w


À con NT30 nghe nói bác Nam kiếm cho Khoa C3, giờ lại về tay emptyhb à?

----------


## blueocean

> Không sửa được bài, em update cái spindle mới kiếm được do có vài mối quan hệ
> 
> 
> 
> Motor kéo sẽ là 1 con AC Servo 900w


Hàng ngon ko ah! Hix nhìn thèm vãi.

----------


## emptyhb

> À con NT30 nghe nói bác Nam kiếm cho Khoa C3, giờ lại về tay emptyhb à?


Thế em mới nói là nhờ có vài mối quan hệ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## itanium7000

Thế thì em thấy bộ khung này quá yếu để sử dụng NT30 bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Vâng, đây cũng mới là bản vẽ đầu, thời gian thi công còn dài, nếu nó yếu thì em lại phải hỏi lại chủ cũ của cái đầu NT30 này. Nếu cần thì sẽ thay đổi cho phù hợp.

----------


## Nam CNC

À thì ra là chú .... hồi sáng báo giá rẻ quá cười hè hè à . May cho chú là KhoaC3 chưa báo anh nhé , anh mà biết thì đừng hòng , nghĩ thông qua chú Khoa nên chỉ lấy phí chứ không lấy tiền lời huhuhuhu.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Nam CNC

dạo này anh em lên cấp C frame thì làm sao mà thoát tui được hehehehe.

----------


## emptyhb

hehehe, bác Nam bán cho em rẻ mà em chua thấy hàng đâu  :Stick Out Tongue:  Bác cố gắng kiếm sớm rồi gửi sớm cho em nhé. Em cảm ơn bác nhiều ;D

----------


## ít nói

> Thế thì em thấy bộ khung này quá yếu để sử dụng NT30 bác ạ


ray theo bản vẽ cũng thấy yếu so với vít me. và đầu nt30 . nếu lên ray 30 35 thì đẹp nhất quả đất.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em vừa mật thư chủ thớt, máy chạy nhôm đồng thôi à, ray thì toàn shs20 longblock  chứ chả vừa, các bác xoắn quá. Con NT đó em đang kéo = cái máy bơm nước cùi 1kw 960rpm chả có biến tần gì ráo, trên dàn máy ray XY 15 vít me 12 nhé. Dao 6 chạy 1 ly không thành vấn đề, còn nhôm thì không cần suy nghĩ nữa.

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

Ôi ôi, em xin được bản vẽ của bác này này

----------


## Khoa C3

Quên không nói, cái đầu NT đó bị cắt chân mang cá nhé, mài phẳng chỗ đó // trục quay và có thêm 8 lỗ M8.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác phay rồi em càng mừng, đang không biết xử lý chõ đó như nào.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## itanium7000

> Quên không nói, cái đầu NT đó bị cắt chân mang cá nhé, mài phẳng chỗ đó // trục quay và có thêm 8 lỗ M8.


Giá trị ở cái mang cá đó bác lại cắt đi mất  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post71699
có đóm lom dom của emptyhb đã gạch mà sao ai cũng lấy post rồi nhận của mình thế nhỉ ( cảnh báo các pác ko dính lừa đảo nhé)

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

> http://www.thegioicnc.com/forum/thre...html#post71699
> có đóm lom dom của emptyhb đã gạch mà sao ai cũng lấy post rồi nhận của mình thế nhỉ ( cảnh báo các pác ko dính lừa đảo nhé)


Vãi cả lừa đảo các bác ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

> Giá trị ở cái mang cá đó bác lại cắt đi mất


Thực tình thì nó phải có bệ đi kèm mới giá trị, nó không có thì em nghĩ cũng không còn gì mà phải tiếc nuối.

----------


## emptyhb

:Big Grin:  em mà đặt bác itnoi thì cứ ngâm đấy cả tháng bác ấy cũng không nói gì.

Để tránh tịnh trạng kẻ gian lợi dụng hình ảnh của mình để lừa đảo, các bác bán hàng từ giờ có lẽ nên chèn thêm SĐT liên hệ vào ảnh.

----------


## Nam CNC

khó nhỉ , em mù vi tính thì làm sao mà chèn số đây ta. Admin điều tra kết luận nè , có tội đem ra pháp trường ngay.

----------


## ít nói

> khó nhỉ , em mù vi tính thì làm sao mà chèn số đây ta. Admin điều tra kết luận nè , có tội đem ra pháp trường ngay.


bên tầu mà cụ . sao mình có quyền kệ bên đó thôi em cảng báo bên này thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## blueocean

Cái khung đấy e thấy ko yếu đâu bác ạ. Nếu bác làm tốt khung máy được 400 kg em nghĩ ăn sắt tốt mà, đồ DIY chay 1mm/pass là ngon rồi, thêm cái khung chân bác vít chặt vào bét cũng hơn 450kg rồi. Mà e thấy spin chạy đúng tốc độ, dao hợp kim ăn sắt ngọt sớt, ko gằn máy lắm đâu bác ợ.

----------


## emptyhb

Lâu lấu nhá hàng 1 cái.

Có 1 sự thay đổi không hệ nhẹ!

----------


## cnclaivung

bác Tuấn máu gớm nhẽ, nhìn mà ước ao, con vấn đề lừa đảo bên trên các bác có đọc kỹ chưa mà vôi phán vậy?

----------

